# Correlation and Beta between US Markets



## hhse (17 January 2015)

Hi Guys,

For those of you who trade U.S markets, you might find this very useful.

https://www.tastytrade.com/tt/shows/market-measures?locale=en-US


You can download slides to obtain the correlation and beta between different markets. Very useful for things such as balancing your portfolio and pairs trading.


----------

